# Needed: Fly Rod Repair (damaged guides) - Houston area preferred



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello,
I welcome suggestions for any shop that can replace two broken stripper guides on a Cabela's fly rod. Cabela's support over the phone said they couldn't help. I'm in the Humble area and there's a great rod repair shop here but for conventional gear only. They were cautious about taking this project on which I respect. All recommendations appreciated.
B.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*rod repair*

Have you tried FTU They have replace a guide on my casting rod and did a great job ($15). The stripper guide should be no different. I would take the rod with me to show them the problem. The biggest issue wil be matching guides.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

X2 FTU. I would try the Katy Frwy. location, and ask for Kenny. He has been a custom builder for years, and has been working on fly rods longer than i have known him (20+ years). He also does cork work, and has put a lot of thumb grooves in grips for old customers of mine.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen!
I shall give Kenny a shout and I'll certainly report back.
B.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

As threatened, I'm circling back after quite some time and pleased to report that Kenny did fantastic work and at a most reasonable rate. I truly appreciate the help.
TL
B.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad you are satisfied with the work.

Now go fish it to make sure it all works ok


----------

